# Radial Arm Saw



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

*New Table for my Radial Arm Saw*

This saw was my dad's pride and joy. It a B&D DeWalt R1350 built in 1968. The family gave it and many other woodworking tools to me when he died several years ago. I tuned it up and put a simple table on it back then (2009.)









I reassembled and built wheels on the stand.









Some say don't use WD40 - use liquid graffite. After I got all done, I read another book the said, never use liquid graffite - ONLY use WD40.



























The sign "2nd table" I scraped the first one I used immediately in '09. So this photo shows the table I've used for the past many years. Below is the newest (and I hope last) table I need to build.

Over the years, the table warped. So this time I decided I'd buy the "Mr Sawdust" book that all RAS enthusiast consider to be the RAS bible. In it, the author describes the "Best-Last Table" you'll have to build. Unfortunately, my table developed humps - I could not get it level. I fellow (who happens to be local to me) and a member of the Delphi RAS forum came to my rescue. Hank spent a lot of time with me and built a Torsion Box using biscuit joinery. The box was then covered top and bottom, mounted, tuned to the saw and finally a sacrificial top was added.









Bottom side of the Torsion Box covered









Hank fine tuning the baby









Ready for saw dust!

Hank is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to RAS and other woodworking tools and builds. He also has an incredible quick, dry sense of humor.  Check him out on you tube.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

hjt said:


> *New Table for my Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> This saw was my dad's pride and joy. It a B&D DeWalt R1350 built in 1968. The family gave it and many other woodworking tools to me when he died several years ago. I tuned it up and put a simple table on it back then (2009.)
> 
> ...


Wow, nice job Harold !
That saw looks like it's ready to go for a long, long time.
Great knowing a guy like Hank, who can come over and dial you in.
A RAS is one of the tools I don't have and I wish I did.
And I think that torsion box was the way to go.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

hjt said:


> *New Table for my Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> This saw was my dad's pride and joy. It a B&D DeWalt R1350 built in 1968. The family gave it and many other woodworking tools to me when he died several years ago. I tuned it up and put a simple table on it back then (2009.)
> 
> ...


Eric- Hank can hook you up. He buys them and restores them to showroom look and performance. I drool when in his shop!!


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

hjt said:


> *New Table for my Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> This saw was my dad's pride and joy. It a B&D DeWalt R1350 built in 1968. The family gave it and many other woodworking tools to me when he died several years ago. I tuned it up and put a simple table on it back then (2009.)
> 
> ...


That looks great, you know it's funny I was just given my uncle's radial arm saw, it's an older craftsman model it's got a bunch of rust on the metal pipe in the back, I hope I can get mine looking as nice as yours  I really like the top, since I have a miter saw my plan was to stick a dado stack in the radial arm saw and use it as a dedicated dado machine for tenon, half laps (I really like halflaps because they're easy and strong), and even cross cut dado's


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

hjt said:


> *New Table for my Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> This saw was my dad's pride and joy. It a B&D DeWalt R1350 built in 1968. The family gave it and many other woodworking tools to me when he died several years ago. I tuned it up and put a simple table on it back then (2009.)
> 
> ...


Looks nice, I have a 70s era craftsman RAS that I need to put a new table on. This gives me a better idea of what I need.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

hjt said:


> *New Table for my Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> This saw was my dad's pride and joy. It a B&D DeWalt R1350 built in 1968. The family gave it and many other woodworking tools to me when he died several years ago. I tuned it up and put a simple table on it back then (2009.)
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Jeremy. With your talent you will learn to love the RAS


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

hjt said:


> *New Table for my Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> This saw was my dad's pride and joy. It a B&D DeWalt R1350 built in 1968. The family gave it and many other woodworking tools to me when he died several years ago. I tuned it up and put a simple table on it back then (2009.)
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

hjt said:


> *New Table for my Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> This saw was my dad's pride and joy. It a B&D DeWalt R1350 built in 1968. The family gave it and many other woodworking tools to me when he died several years ago. I tuned it up and put a simple table on it back then (2009.)
> 
> ...


Im in the process of rebuidling my Fathers old Rockwell Super 990-10 that he bought new in 1962. I grew up with this saw so naturally I have a lot of fond memories of my Dad and I putting a lot of time on her. I know what it means to restore something that probably doesnt have as much real world value as you think it does but holds infinite value in memories. Your saw looks great, awesome job!

I have a couple of questions for you, what was the final determination on the WD40 vs. liquid graphite and How did Hank attach the dial guage to the carriage assembly as in picture #7

Thanks

Scott


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

hjt said:


> *New Table for my Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> This saw was my dad's pride and joy. It a B&D DeWalt R1350 built in 1968. The family gave it and many other woodworking tools to me when he died several years ago. I tuned it up and put a simple table on it back then (2009.)
> 
> ...


Scott - you are right, I have lot's a fond memories of this saw growing up. It is most certainly my most prized possession in the shop. As for the WD40 vs Graphite; I used the graphite during my initial rebuild in 2009. Personally, I think it did a great job. The WD40 is what I used this time (2013) and I think the graphite did better. I feel the bearing do not roll as smoothly as I'd like. I will take it apart in the future and rework those bearing found at the "head" which roll in the arm of the saw.

As for Hank and photo #7… Hank is a genius I think. If he needs something, he makes it, as he did here. He has the gauge on a metal bracket which is attached to the screw that is other used for the blade cover while the saw is in normal operation.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

hjt said:


> *New Table for my Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> This saw was my dad's pride and joy. It a B&D DeWalt R1350 built in 1968. The family gave it and many other woodworking tools to me when he died several years ago. I tuned it up and put a simple table on it back then (2009.)
> 
> ...


That's really cool! I understand. My Dad's old 1961 Craftsman RAS is the main image of "saw" in my mind. I still use it and recently put new bearings in it.

You have inspired me with your table.

http://lumberjocks.com/Ocelot/blog/22656


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

hjt said:


> *New Table for my Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> This saw was my dad's pride and joy. It a B&D DeWalt R1350 built in 1968. The family gave it and many other woodworking tools to me when he died several years ago. I tuned it up and put a simple table on it back then (2009.)
> 
> ...


Ocelot - glad you have been inspired. Hope you check out the Delphi forum. A wealth of info there. I'll check out your postings.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

hjt said:


> *New Table for my Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> This saw was my dad's pride and joy. It a B&D DeWalt R1350 built in 1968. The family gave it and many other woodworking tools to me when he died several years ago. I tuned it up and put a simple table on it back then (2009.)
> 
> ...


I wish I had space for one, great rebuild


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

hjt said:


> *New Table for my Radial Arm Saw*
> 
> This saw was my dad's pride and joy. It a B&D DeWalt R1350 built in 1968. The family gave it and many other woodworking tools to me when he died several years ago. I tuned it up and put a simple table on it back then (2009.)
> 
> ...


Norm - make it happen! I sometimes just hit the start button just to hear the motor sign! It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

*Dust Collection for the RAS*

Dust Collection for my Radial Arm saw










I was getting tired of all the saw dust plastered on the wall behind the RAS, and on the floor, I decided to explore You Tube to find out what ideas I might be able to use in my effort to maintain a clean shop.
Here is the link to the design I decide to use with slight modification.










You will see that my dust hood has a taller opening but is not as wide as his; I may make mine wider in the future. Also my vacuum hose comes off the side rather that up from the bottom.

I used my table saw to make the rabbet cuts (first time I've ever done this.) Very happy with how they came out.


















While this wasn't the best process, I'm using my jig saw with a fence I made to help with straight cuts. I'll have to improve on this sometime soon.









The jig saw provide this cut, however the Drummel came in very helpful to sand and shape the opening.









A little caulk to seal up the leaks









This is carpet stay, the rubber matting one lays down so rugs don't slide. This stuff is great for lining the bottom of tool boxes and drawers. Here I'm using it to provide a little seal where the hood will sit.


















After a few cuts there is very little saw dust on the table and non on the back wall. Most of the dust on the table came from cuts that were less then the width of the blade. This cuts type of cut seems to blow a lot of dust to the right of the hood, hence my reason for widening the opening in the future. 


















The dust collection itself is a Ridgid shop vac hooked up to a Dust Deputy.
http://www.oneida-air.com/category.asp?Id=CC6B6F2A-E3D7-4F18-A53C-B5C357DFE131


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

hjt said:


> *Dust Collection for the RAS*
> 
> Dust Collection for my Radial Arm saw
> 
> ...


I love it! Thanks for posting the design and the link to the Dust Deputy. Exactly what I'll be doing with my RAS in the very near future (hopefully!)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

hjt said:


> *Dust Collection for the RAS*
> 
> Dust Collection for my Radial Arm saw
> 
> ...


I love it! Thanks for posting the design and the link to the Dust Deputy. Exactly what I'll be doing with my RAS in the very near future (hopefully!)


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

hjt said:


> *Dust Collection for the RAS*
> 
> Dust Collection for my Radial Arm saw
> 
> ...


Smitty - you are welcome. Hope to see you post what you've done in this regard. Have you heard of the Delphi RAS forum? It's all RAS, brother!! - http://forums.delphiforums.com/woodbutcher/start


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

hjt said:


> *Dust Collection for the RAS*
> 
> Dust Collection for my Radial Arm saw
> 
> ...


Double post… Grrrr.

Thanks Harold, for the link. I'm there to check it out, thanks!


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

hjt said:


> *Dust Collection for the RAS*
> 
> Dust Collection for my Radial Arm saw
> 
> ...


hjt - that link takes me to a login page. There's no way to lurk first to see if its worth joining up?


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

hjt said:


> *Dust Collection for the RAS*
> 
> Dust Collection for my Radial Arm saw
> 
> ...


Great idea, thank you for showing your design


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

hjt said:


> *Dust Collection for the RAS*
> 
> Dust Collection for my Radial Arm saw
> 
> ...


Just Joe - apparently not. I was surprised, I do not remember needing to sign up way back when, but one must create an account to "lurk" around.


----------

